# 489 Skilled Visa



## gauravcherry84

Hi folks, My CO is assigned on 10th June 2015 and I have applied under special conditions within chain migration. CO demanded the clear scans of PCC which I too submitted after 2 days and even got the acknowledgement mail. 
Please let me know that at what time I would get visa grant??


----------



## Pranavjalpa

It will take time. I got CO on 18/5/2015. I provided all required documents on 31/5/2015... but still waiting for visa grant.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Pranavjalpa said:


> It will take time. I got CO on 18/5/2015. I provided all required documents on 31/5/2015... but still waiting for visa grant.


you will soon get it, don't worry


----------



## rahulofpl

Hi 
My name is rahul 
I have applied for 489 visa for NT AUSTRALIA, I filed all the documents on dtd 8 July 2015 and paid fees on 27 th June 2015. Still I have not been assigned with CO. Please any one could tell me how much time it would take for same .


----------



## edwin196

Well you are expecting the things so early.... It will take some time


----------



## AusIndo

rahulofpl said:


> Hi My name is rahul I have applied for 489 visa for NT AUSTRALIA, I filed all the documents on dtd 8 July 2015 and paid fees on 27 th June 2015. Still I have not been assigned with CO. Please any one could tell me how much time it would take for same .


Hi rahulofpl

I'd imagine you should hear from the Department soon especially when you're applying for NT.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## rahulofpl

Hi ausindo

Thanks , 
What will I hear from department. What is the chances of my case when I have applied for NT? 

Is it good or bad


----------



## AusIndo

rahulofpl said:


> Hi ausindo Thanks , What will I hear from department. What is the chances of my case when I have applied for NT? Is it good or bad


NT is one of the regions the government is proactively looking to develop. Not many Australian residents are willing to relocate there.

Should you fulfil their requirements and become eligible, the Department without further delays should grant your visa. It is as much in their interest as in yours!


----------



## rahulofpl

Hi mark 
Need your assistance 

In June 2015 I've been nominated for Northern Territory. And I have got 489 visa subclass in August 2015. My confusion is , should I live and work in NT as it has given me invitation or I can work any regional area of Australia. In my visa grant letter they have mentioned all states with regional area code.


----------



## rahulofpl

Hi my name is rahul and I am on 489 sp visa . Right now m in Darwin. NT has sponsored invitation for NT for my profession I e quality assurance manager in FMCG. But now I won't be able to find any job. So anyone can tell me can I be eligible to work in any regional area of Australia as mentioned in visa grant letter. Or should I be here as NT has nominated me. If I'll move to any other regional part of Australia, can it be effect to my PR (887 )visa ?


----------

